
Ask HN: GDPR and the Civil Rights Act 1964 - nocha
With the wave of sites blocking users based in the EU as they don&#x27;t want to comply with the GDPR, has anybody looked into the legality of these blocks? Specifically, how do they tie in with the Civil Rights act 1964 which prohibits discrimination based on national origin...
======
LeoSolaris
Discrimination based on national origin in the Civil Rights Act pertains to US
citizens and legal immigrants who are subject to the purview of US courts, not
to foreign nationals living on foreign soil. The Civil Rights Act of 1964
pertains to employer and employee rights and obligations. It does not have
anything to do with international trade and business relations.

US based businesses are free to discontinue services to foreign countries due
to onerous legislation.

------
onion2k
I'm not a lawyer, but sure it'd be trivial to argue that blocking based on
national origin (eg the country a user was born in) is not the same as
blocking based on geography (eg the country they're in _right now_ ).

